# Splitting up '00 M Roadster & Original Hardtop?



## cerbum (9 mo ago)

Greetings,

Just joined the forum, so be gentle.  Since I don't know the history, and I haven't been able to find anything via search, I'll ask.

I'm the original owner of the car, and I haven't used the hardtop in probably 20 years. It's been kept in the storage bag the entire time. I obviously don't use it.

Do folks regularly sell the hardtops separate from the car? I've got no intentions of selling the car. The hardtop is just taking up space and I figure maybe someone would want it. Original paint on the hardtop.


430Oxford Green Metallic/Oxfordgruen Metallic II - F

Cheers,

-cerbum


----------



## DarenLine (Jul 9, 2018)

This may not be the right place, can you message me if you are still selling it?


----------



## cerbum (9 mo ago)

DarenLine said:


> This may not be the right place, can you message me if you are still selling it?


I do want to sell it, but haven't put it up for sale yet. I do have pictures though. 

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to figure out how to direct message you yet. And that's because I need to get 10 posts before I can do it.  You may need the same to be able to reply...don't know.


----------



## DarenLine (Jul 9, 2018)

Got it, would you mind sending me more info to my email? pic, price, your location … [email protected]


----------

